# Atticus :)



## AtticusRavel (Sep 8, 2013)

Two pics from this morning 

More difficult to take pictures when we are playing with the blue feathers on the fish rod (favourite game ever). Will try to upload a video.. Also, Atticus might start piano lessons with me soon


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

what a handsome boy. Love the name too.


----------



## AtticusRavel (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you!!!


----------



## WeasleyLover (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh my gosh he is gorgeous!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

What a handsome fella


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He is gorgeous :001_wub: I can imagine him playing the piano


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

looking lovely


----------



## AtticusRavel (Sep 8, 2013)

He's won us over with his tiny paws!!! I'm madly in love :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

We are taking little videos everyday, will make and edit over the weekend!He's been so loving and cuddly! And as far as we know, no cries last night!  Steve, I can't thank you guys enough. He's the best  

Mx

Ps. He's more used to the piano now, has even tried to play with his paws!aaawwww


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Handsome boy


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

AtticusRavel said:


> He's won us over with his tiny paws!!! I'm madly in love :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> We are taking little videos everyday, will make and edit over the weekend!He's been so loving and cuddly! And as far as we know, no cries last night!  Steve, I can't thank you guys enough. He's the best
> 
> ...


Just so happy we have found him a loving home with dotting owners  can't wait to see the videos, so glad he's getting used to the piano, I'm sure he will be up to your standards soon


----------



## AtticusRavel (Sep 8, 2013)

Another pic of the gorgeous Ragaddict Little Boy Blue


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

He stunning!, that last picture is to die for :001_wub:


----------



## AtticusRavel (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank youuuuu!


----------



## cat burglar (Jun 9, 2013)

He is a beaut :001_wub:

How are the piano lessons going?! 

P.S. Atticus is a character in one of my fave books (To Kill a Mocking Bird). Is that where you got his name from? I named one of my cats on a whim from a character in a Maeve Binchy book I was reading at the time!


----------



## AtticusRavel (Sep 8, 2013)

That's exactly why he named him like that! Originally, I wanted to name him Ravel, as it is a composer I adore, and a name I had thought for a cat for years! But then, my OH recommended I read the book, I loved it. And we thought "oh, Atticus is a great name".. And then when the moment came.. Atticus it was  But that is also why I have Ravel on my name here. 

With the piano...hm.. I've been taken this way sort of off, as I just had a concert last week, and I wanted to bond with him as much as possible, get to know his ways, and that he would get used to me and our house.. So I've only played a tiny tiny bit to get him accustommed to it. He RUNS AWAY! His refuge used to be under the arm chair in the music room (first place he went to when he arrived), now he avoids the room... I think it might be the vibrations, and also that is quite a big instrument and therefore quite loud! I hope he gets used to it soon! Shockingly enough (for me) if we are in the living room and I put music on the computer he is totally cool with it, but if he is in the piano room, he stares to the piano and looks so scared, then he runs away... 

I adore him though! He's such a character


----------



## AtticusRavel (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't know that book! Will have a look at it  What's the name you chose?


----------



## AtticusRavel (Sep 8, 2013)

Atticus and me this morning. Mummy reading the news with my coffee, Atticus having a little lie in after his breakfast  

He's not scared of the piano any more, which for obvious reasons in my household is just GREAT  And he is taking to Spanish ways having a little siesta atm...


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

I take it you don't want to return Atticus to us then!!!!! He really looks settled we are so pleased he has found such a loving mummy, thank you for loving him so much like we did.

Glad he is getting use to the piano as I know that it is a big part of your life


----------



## AtticusRavel (Sep 8, 2013)

Snoozing next to Mummy! Life is so hard... :001_wub:


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

he looks very stressed there, are you sure you want to keep him


----------

